# Invisible fencing....



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm thinking about installing an invisible fence. Not to keep my pups in, because we have a fenced yard. I just want them to only have half of the yard to "do their business" on. We have an inground pool in the middle of our yard, (we live on 1/2 acre), and I want one side of the pool to remain clean, poop and pee stain free. Then I want to let them have the other grassy side of the pool, which will be surrounded by tall trees and bushes, with the grass in the middle of the bushes and trees. This way, they can have a large area to do their business and run and play and such, but the yellow spots and holes and stuff will be out of sight and we still will have a large area of grass where the little kids can play and not worry about stepping in something:yuck:. My question is, do they make an invisible fence that warns with tones instead of the ones that shock? I really know nothing about invisible fences, but I'm not sure I'm comfortable with the kinds that provide a shock. Anyone know of any good sources to research invisible fencing? Or does anyone have any suggestions?​


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

My IF gives warnings (beep tones) all the way up to the line, it gets louder as he gets closer to the line and once he crosses that line it shocks him. He has been shocked once in 2 years


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have an invisible fence (not the brand invisible fence) it is the Innotek brand. The way mine works, is there is a beeping sound before the shock. There is a setting for how wide you want the fence to be, the wider it is, the longer it will beep before hitting the actual shock. The shock can be set at various intensities, and I think it can actually be turned off. Most Goldens do fine on the lowest setting.

The "fence" can also be placed around the pool and various gardens in the middle the yard, so you can have "islands" that are surrounded by the fence. 

I had mine installed by a trainer, who then properly trained my dog. It only took one shock for him to realize what the beeps and flags meant. The shock isn't a shock, it has been described as static vibration.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

I may be wrong, but I think all of the IF systems have a warning tone before they are actually shocked. Funny thing was that last night, at my daughter's house the smoke alarm went off and both dogs started to shake-we finally figured out that it sounded like the IF warning tone!!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I want to add... My dog has a very very high pry drive. We bought a Pet safe fence and put it in ourselves and that didnt keep him in the yard. If your dog likes water the cheaper models might not keep him away from the pool area. And friend of mine did the same thing for her pool and it didnt keep her dogs from taking the shock to get in that water. Every dog is different so know its drive. On my fence it has set on the highest setting. We had a company come in and install it and train him.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I know my trainer had upgraded my Innotek wiring to a thicker cable.

My dog also reacts to beeping sounds. There were times when I could not get him into my car, then I found out that the beeping from the key in the ignition was scaring him. He also reacts to any little flags we might walk by (gas markers, etc). I also have to drive him off my property to go for a walk.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> I want to add... My dog has a very very high pry drive. We bought a Pet safe fence and put it in ourselves and that didnt keep him in the yard. If your dog likes water the cheaper models might not keep him away from the pool area. And friend of mine did the same thing for her pool and it didnt keep her dogs from taking the shock to get in that water. Every dog is different so know its drive. On my fence it has set on the highest setting. We had a company come in and install it and train him.


I think that is why it is very important to have a trainer train your dog.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't know about the other systems, but we have IF brand. The beeps are optional; they can be turned off (no warning) or turned on for an advance warning. The shocks can be adjusted by intensity. All this is done on the collar. Our female needed a stronger deterrent (so her collar is set higher) and the males are on a low setting. With an electric fence, it's all about training. The fence isn't like a force-field or anything. Our female (confident dog) needed lots of training because she was willing to challenge it. The males challenged nothing. 

You could technically avoid the shock by keeping the rubber shock covers on that come with IF. The dog wears them in the initial phase of training. I'm not sure that would accomplish what you are looking for, though. Like I said, it's all about training the boundaries, so, as long as the dog is properly trained on the electric fence, the dog won't receive regular shocks. It usually just takes one or two to be a deterrent during the training process and then they stay within the boundary. If a dog gets regular shocks on an invisible fence, the dog isn't properly trained.

So... my point is... I have no problem with the shock. They would only get it if they were going where they weren't supposed to go. They haven't been shocked in years. Occasionally I hear a warning beep and that is enough to remind them to bounce back into the safe area. 

The trainers that came to help us learn how to train a dog on IF were really helpful. You can purchase different "levels" of an IF package. We went for the max training included.


----------

